# verbo capire al gerundio



## bonny blue

Ho bisogno di aiuta, si può utilizzare il verbo *CAPIRE* nella forma gerundio?


----------



## infinite sadness

Ciao.
*Capendo.*


----------



## Larroja

Si può usare, certo, nel senso che esiste come forma verbale: capendo. Ma sono il dove e il quando a determinare come usarlo, e senza contesto è impossibile aggiungere di più. Credo.


----------



## bonny blue

Ok, capisco. Infatti io vorrei tradurre una frase dallo spagnolo che sarebbe: X---X cioè "stó capendo quello che succede in questo momento", ma la sento strana la frase, sarebbe corretta? voglio utilizzare la forma gerundio per indicare che l'azione stá succedendo in questo momento esatto.


----------



## jazyk

Forse questo ti aiuterà un po'.


----------



## infinite sadness

bonny blue said:


> Ok, capisco. Infatti io vorrei tradurre una frase dallo spagnolo che sarebbe:X---X cioè "stó capendo quello che succede in questo momento", ma la sento strana la frase, sarebbe corretta? voglio utilizzare la forma gerundio per indicare che l'azione stá succedendo in questo momento esatto.


Sì, la frase è corretta tranne che non ci vuole l'accento sullo STO.


----------



## Saoul

Effettivamente, c'è un bel ragionamento da fare sull'utilizzo del verbo "capire" al gerundio. Teoricamente l'azione di capire non dovrebbe poter avere un senso "continuativo", quindi gerundiale.

Tu mi spieghi una cosa.
Io la capisco.
Io non la capisco.

A meno che mentre ragiono non mi soffermi a dire "Ecco, in questo momento sto capendo quello che mi hai spiegato", non ha molto senso.

Capisco ciò che succede in questo momento.
Comprendo ciò che succede.
Ho capito ciò che succede.

Il gerundio, oltre a suonare poco naturale, mi sembra illogico.


----------



## effeundici

Beh, ma non mi dirai che non hai mai detto la frase: "Ragazzi, non ci sto capendo più niente"?


----------



## Saoul

E' capirci e non capire, intanto e sono due concetti leggeremente diversi. L'espressione "non ci sto capendo più niente" è un'espressione standard, a mio avviso, avulsa dal vero senso continuativo del gerundio. Inoltre questa è una forma negativa.

Non penso tu abbia mai detto: "Finalmente sto capendo questo ragionamento!", no?


----------



## effeundici

Mah, onestamente non mi trovi d'accordo.

C'è una canzone di Tiziano Ferro che si intitola "E capendo che ti ho perso".

Oppure ci sono frasi del tipo "Dicono che capendo noi stessi, capiamo meglio gli altri".

"La gente sta finalmente capendo che questi politici ci stanno fregando"

"Sto piano piano capendo che questo non è il lavoro che fa per me"

che mi sembrano ottime.


----------



## Saoul

Ok, non penso a Tiziano Ferro come ad un esempio di grammatica e correttezza dei verbi e dei modi verbali. "Il mio è un rosso relativo senza macchia d'amore ma adesso...". Simpatico il ritmo, ma traballante la lingua. 

Il gerundio è quel modo verbale che indica un'azione iniziata e non ancora conclusa.

La frase "capendo noi stessi, capiamo meglio gli altri" non indica un'azione iniziata ma non ancora finita. E' un altro tipo di gerundio, che indica "con la comprensione di noi stessi, comprendiamo meglio gli altri". 

Quello su cui vorrei richiamare la tua attenzione è il significato puro del verbo "capire" che, ripeto, a meno che uno non si fermi a metà dell'azione del capire, per sottolineare che lo sta facendo, non è molto logico in un'ottica di "azione iniziata non ancora completata".

Sto andando a casa. Sono partito. Non sono ancora arrivato.
Sto visitando Roma. Ho già iniziato a visitarla. Non ho ancora finito.
Sto capendo. Ho iniziato a capire. Non ho ancora finito. ??????

La gente ha finalmente capito che questi politici ci stanno fregando.
La gente ha finalmente iniziato a capire che questi politici ci stanno fregando.

La frase che hai scritto tu, secondo me non ha senso. O meglio, non è logica.


----------



## effeundici

L'uso del gerundio che mi stai spiegando mi era chiaro a livello inconscio ed adesso lo è anche a livello conscio.

Però confermo che, a mio avviso, l'atto del capire può essere anche esteso nel tempo.

Immagina di vedere un professore che cerca di spiegare un argomento molto difficile ad un allievo un po' tonto.

Il commento: "A mio avviso non sta capendo niente" è valido in quanto l'atto del non capire è spalmato per tutta la durata della spiegazione.

Lo stesso vale per "La gente sta capendo" indica una presa di coscienza dell'opinione pubblica che può durare mesi od anni.


----------



## Saoul

Credo sia proprio su questo che abbiamo un punto di vista diverso, ma forse qui andiamo più nella filosofia che nella grammatica. 

Nel tuo primo esempio siamo tornati ad una forma "negativa", per la quale riconosco un senso. Non lo sta facendo. In realtà il "non fare una cosa" già di per sé nega la "durevolezza di un'azione". 

Nel secondo caso, invece il fatto è che per indicare la durata di un qualcosa che non ha durata come il comprendere (sempre a mio avviso, ovviamente) io userei altre forme:

La gente sta iniziando a capire...
La gente inizia a capire...
La gente sta arrivando a capire...

Per altro, ciò che vogliamo indicare di solito con queste frasi è che la gente ha già bello e che capito! 

Il comprendere secondo me è un atto che non ha una collocazione temporale e che quindi può essere solo presente o passata, in quanto si può solo constatare che sia avvenuto e che non sia avvenuto. Non è individuabile il lasso di tempo in cui l'atto del comprendere sta avendo luogo. E' invece riscontrabile che se "i meccanismi di una cosa" mi sono chiari, io quella cosa l'ho capita, viceversa, se "i meccanismi di una cosa" non mi sono chiari, io quella cosa non l'ho capita.

Aiuto, fanta grammatica! Mi piace il nostro scambio di opinioni differenti...


----------



## federicoft

Sono d'accordo con F11.

Due persone che guardano un film dalla sceneggiatura un po' contorta. Uno dice all'altro: _ci stai capendo qualcosa?_

Francamente non ci trovo nulla di strano.


----------



## Saoul

Se leggi quanto ci siamo scritti prima, abbiamo già parlato "capirci" e ritengo che quello non sia un uso gerundiale, ma una semplice frase fatta avulsa dall'uso vero del modo gerundio al tempo presente.


----------



## federicoft

Beh, "capirci" è un verbo con lo stesso significato fondamentale di "capire", ("_riuscire ad intendere il senso di qualcosa_"); nei dizionari è riportato nello stesso lemma. 
E per me il riuscire ad intendere qualcosa è certamente un'azione che può avere una durata estesa nel tempo.

Comunque quella di esprimere la continuità di un processo è solo una delle molte funzioni del modo, quindi a maggior ragione tenderei a non vedere problemi...


----------



## Saoul

Beh, possiamo andare avanti così per ore ed ore.

E' vero il gerundio ha varie funzioni. L'ho sottolineato proprio qualche post fa. Quella dell'indicare un'azione iniziata e non conclusa è quella sulla quale ci siamo soffermati in questo caso. E' in questa accezione che secondo me il verbo capire non trova collocazione logica. L'uso che ne fai tu nel tuo esempio, secondo me è estraneo a questa logica grammaticale, ma è una semplice frase fatta.

Quali sono i dizionari che riportano insieme "capire" e "capirci".

De Mauro non riporta nemmeno il verbo "capirci".

Garzanti (di cui non posso metter il link) indica "capirci" correttamente come un uso familiare, uso appunto che giustifica un non necessariamente corretto e codificato uso dei modi e dei tempi verbali.


----------



## drillofante

Personalmente non mi sembrerebbe strano leggere o utilizzare il verbo capire al gerundio. Ma questa è solo la mia opinione

Ho provato a inserire "capendo" su google, mi sono apparse molte scritte, te ne cito alcune per dimostrare come il verbo sia utilizzato in maniera molto naturale (ovviamente questo vuole dimostrare solo il suo discreto utilizzo).

1) Sto *capendo* che le persone vanno dove tira il vento...
2) Come scoprire i cheaters *capendo* il funzionamento dei loro cheats...
3) A quanto pare i discografici stanno *capendo* che la strategia per contrastare la pirateria...


----------



## Saoul

Cito a questo proposito, un interessante post del forum Cruscate:



> Il verbo _capire_ è classificato «stativo non-permanente» dalla GGIC (vol. II, p. 30):
> 
> Esiste tuttavia una sottoclasse di verbi stativi, che chiameremo stativi «non-permanenti», che si caratterizza per la relativa precarietà della condizione da essi indicata: _capire, aver tempo, esser lunedí, esser libero, aver sete, stare sulle spine_, ecc. Tra le proprietà che distinguono questi ultimi verbi dagli altri stativi (detti «permanenti») c’è la compatibilità con gli avverbi temporali:
> 
> (50) Fra due giorni, non prima, avrò tempo di dedicarmi a te.
> (51) Una settimana fa capivo tutto di Aldo; ora mi è diventato un mistero.
> 
> Si veda invece il diverso comportamento degli stativi permanenti:
> 
> (52) *Fra due giorni Marco proverrà da un antico casato.
> (53) *Ernesto fa continuamente l’idraulico.
> 
> Il momento in cui io capisco qualcosa, come il proverbiale accendersi della lampadina, può essere fulmineo; ma da quel momento io continuo a capire, la mia comprensione di qualcosa diventa uno stato. Non a caso in inglese il verbo corrispondente non ammette il _gerundio_.
> 
> In italiano però sembra che _capire_ possa adoperarsi nella struttura con ‘stare’ + gerundio in certi casi, come nell’espressione _Non ci sto capendo piú nulla_, piú forte rispetto a _Non ci capisco piú nulla_. Ma generalmente mi pare che non si usi in questo costrutto (e quella frase riferita all’italiano sardo, io non la pronuncerei cosí).


----------



## infinite sadness

Non vedo come possa essere ritenuto sbagliato tradurre una frase spagnola con "io sto capendo" quando il verbo spagnolo la cui traduzione è "capire" è al gerundio.

Penso che come minimo bisognerebbe offrire al nostro amico spagnolo una soluzione alternativa, altrimenti non si risponde al quesito e si rischia di creare una gran confusione in chi chiedeva semplicemente di sapere se la frase "io sto capendo quello che accade in questo momento" è corretta.

Allora io mi chiedo: la soluzione sarebbe quella di sostituire a "io sto capendo" "io sto intendendo"? Oppure usare un altro verbo?


----------



## Saoul

Saoul said:


> La gente sta iniziando a capire...
> La gente inizia a capire...
> La gente sta arrivando a capire...



Possono bastare?


----------



## infinite sadness

Io sto capendo che la soluzione offerta è quella di eliminare la parte "quello che accade in questo momento" e di sostituire "sto capendo" con "sto iniziando a capire". Giusto?


----------



## Saoul

In barba alle spiegazioni grammaticali, quindi... tu stai capendo. Va beh, buon per te.

Per me è:

Sto iniziando a capire quello che succede in questo momento.
Sto arrivando a capire quello che succede in questo momento.

Giochi di stile.

Quello che direi nella vita di tutti i giorni è:

Ho capito quello che sta succedendo in questo momento.

A tra l'altro tu secondo me "non stai capendo" ma stai "giocando a non capire".  Tutto un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## infinite sadness

Ah, adesso ho capito.


----------



## damminson

Non sto capendo (o meglio sto capendo poco) come mai non si possa accettare il concetto di capire diluito nel tempo...

Inizio a mangiare. Inizio a capire
Io sto mangiando. Io sto capendo.
Finisco di mangiare. Finisco di capire.

Supponiamo di voler capire come funziona un televisore. 
Dopo aver capito che il segnale viene captato dall'antenna e trasformato in immagini, possimo dire di sapere come funziona il televisore? No, non credo.
Possiamo continuare ad aggiungere tasselli ma solo ad un certo punto potremmo dire di aver capito come funziona (anche se possono poi esistere vari gradi di apprendimento, e solo un proggettista potrá dire di capire veramente il funzionamento del televisore stesso).
Il procedimento non sará certo continuo ma procederá a balzi fino alla comprensione finale. In questo fase di "studio" potró dire:
"sto capendo come funziona un televisore anche se ancora non ho capito come faccia a trasmettere a colori"

Si potrebbe ribattere che la frase potrebbe essere modificata in:
Ho capito come funziona un televisore anche se ancora non ho capito come faccia a trasmettere a colori....

Peró non ne usciamo perché se io dicessi:
Sto mangiando un carciofo ma non ho ancora iniziato a mangiarne il gambo
potrebbe diventare
Ho mangiato mezzo carciofo, ma non ho ancora iniziato a mangiarne il gambo.

Anche in questo caso allora sarebbe errato l'uso del gerundio? 

Stai capendo o non stai capendo?
(io faccio finta di non capire)




Ciao
i


----------



## effeundici

Io sono d'accordo ovviamente con damminson.

Non ho ancora capito ==> sto cominciando a capire ==> sto capendo ==> ho capito

Sono 4 forme che esprimo momenti e concetti diversi.


----------



## raffica

bonny blue said:


> Ok, capisco. Infatti io vorrei tradurre una frase dallo spagnolo che sarebbe: X---X cioè "stó capendo quello che succede in questo momento", ma la sento strana la frase, sarebbe corretta? voglio utilizzare la forma gerundio per indicare che l'azione stá succedendo in questo momento esatto.


A parte i monosillabi sto e sta senza accento, come già precisato, concordo pienamente con Saoul e, dato il fondamentale e conclamato CONTESTO in cui ci troviamo, io direi senz'altro:
"CAPISCO ciò/quello che sta succedendo in questo momento", escludendo assolutamente l'uso del gerundio.
Troppo tranchante?
, r


----------



## Saoul

Io ovviamente sono d'accordo con raffica.

Facciamo un ragionamento meno tranchante, per rubare l'espressione a raffica appunto.

In lingua, si può dire tutto. Le pagine della poesia sono piene di espressioni e di giochi con i verbi, con i nomi, con gli avverbi, appositamente studiati per "farci ragionare".
Non c'è una legge che ci vieti di usare il gerundio con i verbi stativi o semi-stativi, ma c'è una regola grammaticale e a parer mio, la logica. Fatto sta che quando nel parlato dobbiamo usare il gerundio con queste forme, ci inceppiamo.

Ho sete. La forma gerundiale non ci viene naturale. Anche se ho cominciato ad aver sete un quarto d'ora fa e sono nel mezzo del Sahara, senza acqua e probabilmente andrò avanti ad avere sete per altri tre giorni, non dico:
"Sto avendo sete!" Dico "Ho sete!", "Cazzo , che sete che ho!", "Porca miseriaccia, la sete ladra!"

Allo stesso modo, se dovessi vedere qualcuno nel mezzo del ragionamento fermarsi e dire: "Ragazzi, sto capendo! Sento le sinapsi schioccare come fruste nel mio cervello, stooo capendooo! Si puòòòòò faaaare!" Probabilmente chiamerei la neuro deliri.

Anche ipotizzando un ragionamento a più fasi, in cui le prime ci sono chiare finalmente e ci stiamo addentrando in quelle successive, non trovo logico dire "Sto capendo" (oltre che cacofonico), ma troverei assolutamente logico dire:
"Tutto questo l'ho capito, ora vediamo il resto!".


----------



## infinite sadness

Uhmmm... mi sta venendo sete. Sto avendo un mancamento.

Io da questa discussione sto deducendo che la perifrasi progressiva "sto capendo" risulta essere innaturale per i milanesi, mentre per quelli che abitano dalla toscana in giù la stessa risulta assolutamente naturale (o comunque non da delirio). Anche per gli Spagnoli e i Francesi sembra esserlo. Qualche dubbio rimane per gli Inglesi, i quali comunque dicono tranquillamente "mi sto rendendo conto".

Quindi, tutto potrebbe essere ricollegato all'uso regionalistico di certi verbi con certi significati.


----------

